# #83 and APC



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

People. 

We are having some issues with certain Meguiars products.

Meguiars themselves dont have stock and we too have now run out. 

We are recieving orders every day so when stock is back in the "add to cart" button will show up again 

Apologies for anyone with orders outstanding we will email you shortly.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Ok Scratch that!! (im always the last to know these days) We have had #7 Show Car Glaze in today as well as #80 Speed Glaze. 

No #83 DACP yet though or APC


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

any news ?


----------



## juli_harris (Oct 26, 2005)

We had a very large shipment in today, so hopefully everything should now be back in stock.

Juli @ Meguiar's


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks for letting me/us know Juli


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

Johnny would you accept paypal ?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

yeh i am sure we could sort something out...


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

pm'd you mate


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

**UPDATE**

Due to New orders taking preference over back orders at Meguiars, our shipment will not be with us until Friday this week 

We will of course ship orders as soon as we get them and we will have plenty of #83 in stock by then!!

We do have #7 and #80 in stock now.

So, if you could bear with us a few more day until Meguiars deliver that would be fantastic....

Thanks for your support


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Marvellous mate - how much does C&S chuck Megs' way each week/month...???? 

Maybe we need to hang something over the Meguiars logo at the next C&S day???:wall:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

No Comment.


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

You cant help it Johnny boy. If your business wasnt selling so much stuff you'd have some gear left!!! 

Always get my Megs gear from you even if I can get it 200 yards down the road. I always get something new thrown on my car or get to play with new products down at yours


----------

